# High-Speed-Kamera



## ElFunghi (16. März 2006)

Hi,
mich würde mal interessieren was es so an High Speed Kameras gibt, und in welchem Preisrahmen diese sich bewegen.
Leider finde ich bei Google nur Mist, und vor allem, keinen Shop der so etwas anbietet.
Irgendwo muss man die Dinger doch kaufen können

Hat da jemand Erfahrung und/oder Ideen?

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## chmee (17. März 2006)

IndustrieKameras, meistens Monochrom - http://www.pro-4-pro.com/de/MSR/Overview-overview_tbl_3e880b465f2ba/index.html
Die benutzt man für Massen-Produkt-Kontrolle auf Laufband. Oder Analyse von
Prozessen chemischer, biologischer oder physikalischer Natur.

Was stellst Du Dir denn vor ? 60fps-Progressiv, 200 oder 1000fps ? 
Digital : ARRI D-20, Panasonic Varicam HDC27FE
Analog : Man könnte jede 8- 16- oder 35mm umbauen und das FIlmmaterial
schneller durchlaufen lassen, inklusive Shuttereinstellung. Aber bei mehreren
Metern pro Sekunde reisst irgendwann das Material.

http://www.wdr.de/tv/q21/1108.0.phtml - Zur Idee der Extrem-Zeitlupe

mfg chmee


----------



## ElFunghi (17. März 2006)

Hi,
schonmal Danke sind sehr interessante Links 
Also eine Kamera mit über 1000 FPS ist wohl für meine verhältnisse übertrieben, wenn dann will ich das im Grunde als Hobby nebenbei betreiben, einfach normale Dinge des Alltags in starker Zeitlupe darzustellen.
so 200-500 FPS würden da schon genügen.
Am besten eine Kamera die man über RJ-45 an den Rechner anklemmen kann.

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## chmee (17. März 2006)

RJ45 ? Bei 100MBit sind das theoretische 12,5MB/Sek.
12,5MB/200Bilder sind grob 60kB pro Bild.. Bei 1GBit-CAT6 wären es immer noch
naja magere 600kb bei Vollauslastung der Cat-Leitung. Grundsätzlich geht das ja,
aber nicht im Preissegment unseres Universums.

Ich glaube, das billigste wäre, ne Super8 zu kaufen, und diese auf 72-100fps zu trimmen.



> Für Zeitlupen-Aufnahmen steht die „Smooth Slow“-Funktion zur Verfügung, die in einer Zeitspanne von 3 Sekunden 200 Bilder aufzeichnet. Das macht die HDR-HC3 zur optimalen Videokamera für Sportaufnahmen.


Das ist die Sony HC3, damit hättest Du zumindest ne Geschwindigkeit von 66fps anstatt 25. Volldigital in HDV-Auflösung. Das wäre ne Zeitlupe von ~38%.


mfg chmee


----------



## ElFunghi (17. März 2006)

Ich habe 1GBit LAN  da passt also schon was durch.
Und Super8 wohl einer nicht, ich möchte eine Digitale, den Stress mit Filmband , Entwickeln etc. tu ich mir nicht an.
Ich such halt eben im "Grunde" eine "Art" Webcam mit mehr Bildern pro Sekunde als die herkömmlichen.
Kenne mich nur in dieser Sparte nicht aus, daher Frage ich hier.

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## franz007 (17. März 2006)

Bei Webcams wirds da zimlich düster am Markt assehen da eine Webcam eher Niedrige fps hat um den Datenstrom möglichst klein zu halten. Meist 20-25fps


----------



## ElFunghi (17. März 2006)

Jojo schon klar, deswegen sagte ich ja eine "ART" Webcam, damit ihr euch halt vorstellen könnt was ich so suche.
Klar gibt es keine Offizielle Webcam als solche die mehr als 30-35FPS hat weil sie eben für das Stream senden übers Netz gedacht ist.
Aber es muss doch eine Kamera geben die man an den Rechner anklemmen kann die 100FPS und mehr hat?
Wenn man einen schnellen Netzwerkport hat und genügend Hardware die die Bilder bewältigen kann müsste das doch Möglich sein?

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## chmee (17. März 2006)

Dann musst Du schon in der Industrie suchen. Das sind solche Geräte wie die oben
Genannten. Aber erschrecke nicht bei den Preisen. Die haben nix mit Hobby zu tun.

mfg chmee


----------



## ElFunghi (18. März 2006)

Hm schade, dachte da gäbe es vielleicht ein paar Preiswertere Varianten...naja also entweder sparen oder die Idee in den Wind schiessen :-( 

Trotzdem Danke euch 

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## woody84 (15. September 2006)

hello,

bin auf der suche nach einer professioellen high-speed kamera für eine werbefilmproduktionsfirma. 

die kamera sollte auf 35mm aufzeichnen können, wieviel fps weiß ich leider noch nicht. was ich mal gehört habe gibts eine panther 5 oder so ähnlich, ist die noch aktuell

bei google hab ich bis jetzt nur rein digitale kameras gefunden (siehe slomotec.de) und ich denke dass sie für unsere zwecke nicht ausreichend ist...

hab noch nicht viel erfahrung auf diesem gebiet, also bitte alle erfahrungen zu diesem thema hier rein.. THX

danke im voraus
lg, woody

p.s. falls jemand einen verleiher dazu kennt wär das auch toll.


----------



## ElFunghi (15. September 2006)

Hallo...
Frage mal bei der Firma http://www.kurzzeit.com an.
Dort hatte ich auch mal angefragt , die hatten nur leider keine Kamera mit so wenig Bildern pro Sekunde wie ich eine haben wollte 
Die sind mitlerweile bei 1.000.000 Bildern pro Sekunde angelangt. Sehr interessante Aufnahmen!

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## chmee (15. September 2006)

http://www.panavision.co.nz/main/kbase/reference/Tblecamglance.asp

Überblick 35mm mit fps über 25p.

Und auch hier wieder nicht wundern, die Preise sind astronomisch. Viel Erfolg !

mfg chmee


----------



## slomotec (21. September 2006)

woody84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> bin auf der suche nach einer professioellen high-speed kamera für eine werbefilmproduktionsfirma.
> 
> ...




Hallo Woody,

wir drehen mit unseren digitalen Highspeeds auf 720p mit bis zu 1400 fps (PAL noch viel höher) für TV und Film. Die Qualität liegt wenn man für Kino ausbelichtet irgendwo zwischen 16 und 35 mm. Digital auf 1080p aufgeblasen und an eine grosse Leinwand geworfen sieht dass immernoch gut aus. Für TV Werbung ist die Qualität auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Nur für grosses Kino wird's ein bichen eng - hängt aber stark davon ab was Setting ist. Ansonsten gibt es die 35 mm Kameras von PHOTO-SONICS und die alt bekannte Action-Master für 16 mm. 35 mm Highspeed ist aber ein sehr teuerer Spaß. Oft arbeitet man parallel mit einer digitalen Higshpeed zum einrichten der Szene und dreht dann mit der 35 mm den fertigen Shot. Bei den digitalen Highspeedkameras sieht man sofort was Sache ist und kann es beliebeig wiederholen, ohne dass es unbezahlbar wird. Ein Filmriss (der bei konventionellen Highspeedkameras schon mal vorkommt) ist bei den digitalen auch eher selten.

Grüsse

slomotec


----------

